# Who's parents in Va. wanted a rescue golden?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They found a young boy.

I posted in the thread, if I can find it, I'll post a link to it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Found it, they did find a young boy.

Here's the thread-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/197682-meet-leo.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolina Mom*

Thanks for letting us know Carolina Mom and thanks so much to 
MaineGirl for trying to help them find one! You are great MaineGirl!


----------

